# Has anyone egg shared without being pregnant before??



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Sorry - not sure that question made sense.  

I was told to have a try at IVF, I can only do this if I egg share which keeps the costing down - plus I would LOVE to be able to help out other families. 

I have passed all my blood tests and I am young and healthy, but as I have never been pregnant before they would not let me egg share as they do not know what my eggs are like. 

I have just had a first go on medicated IUI and I produced 3 big follicles and 3 small follicles (I am not feeling positive). So, I can assume that I will have eggs in at least some of them! 

How do I find a clinic that will allow me to egg share


----------



## Mamoftheboys (Mar 4, 2005)

Iya Caz,

I'm in the same position as you in that I have never been pregnant but have been accepted for Egg Share at CARE Manchester.  

We had a failed ICSI at St Mary's in Feb 2005, where I produced 23 eggs, 11 fertalised but only 5 survied.  I had two replaced resulting in a BFN and then three frozen but infortunately these three never survived the thawing process in June and October 2005 when we tried FET.

So I don't really know why you cannot be considered for Egg Share when I/we have been accepted and we are in quite a similar situation, age etc....  

Maybe try your local CARE Unit, other than that I don't really know what to suggest but just wish you good luck.

City Chic  x


----------

